# paint the primer on before putting



## mjscott

How do you say, "Paint the primer on before putting down the color."?

I'm guessing as "primer" means "first" is Spanish, that it would be close to it.....

.....But I'm only guessing.  

Gracias, antemano.


----------



## irishstu

Aplicar una primera capa de imprimación... (You'll need to conjugate the verb yourself )


----------



## Artrella

Hi mj!!
Definition
*primer * 1. (paint) (pintura f de) imprimación f; a ~ coat una primera mano (from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)

I hope this helps!


----------



## funkwalter

Hola,


*Imprimación* esta perfecto, solo a modo de comentario, he tenido la oportunidad de trabajar para una empresa que vende equipos de pintado de carrocerias, y dentro de las automotrices e incluso en los talleres mas pequeños, todo el mundo hablaba de "*primer*" y se entiendo perfectamente.

saludos
Walter


----------



## begoña fernandez

En Español de España es "imprimación". Aquí la palabra inglesa Primer no se utiliza normalmente. Lo sé porque he trabajado en venta de pinturas para la industria naval y siempre se pedía como imprimación. Si en un tienda pides Primer seguro que no te entienden
saludos
BF


----------



## typistemilio

Hola amigos!.

In México is common to use the word "Primer", but you can say too "Esmalte Primario" or "Primario Anticorrosivo" to define the primer that applicate before the paint in the cars and other metallic structures. The phrase may be:

"Aplique el "Primer" antes de aplicar el color"

"Aplique el esmalte primario antes de aplicar el color."

I hope it will be helpful.


----------



## pbgollaz

The painters who are finishing my house in Guadalajara call it "fondeo" and use the verb "fondear" for the process of applying it.

Patricio


----------



## sergio11

Creo que también se usaba "base" o "pintura base".


----------



## Sergio M

Me enfrente a este problema hace unos meses, al pedir PRIMER en varias tiendas de pintura y sus respuestas fueron, "Pintura Base", "base", "fondo".

Espero que sirva mi experiencia.


----------



## mjscott

Gracias. Debía haber preguntado en portugués. Nosotros estamos pintando la casa de mi suegra. La señora que está pintando es brasileña. Ella me habla en portugués y yo a ella en español. Nos hemos comunicado bastante para averiguar que ella usa la palabra _base_ para la pintura primera. ¡Gracias a todos!


----------

